# Addonics sis3124 esata controller



## jamengual (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Guys.

I have a Addonics controler connected to 10 HD using eSata on a Freebsd 8.2 AMD64 supermicro server.

I haven't had any problems until now where where all of the sudden my server is eating all the memory and is kinda slow, I even add more memory but still same problem. 

So I start searching and since I don't see any problems with my jails or processes running on them I start suspecting about a silent hardware failure on one or more drives and that is making the whole pool to run slow at times and that affects the overall performance but I'm not sure.

I tested each drive using smartctl and for some reason there is 3 drives of 10 that I can't run a long test.

This is what I get :


```
[root@superstorage ~]# smartctl -t long /dev/ada0
smartctl 5.40 2010-10-16 r3189 [FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF OFFLINE IMMEDIATE AND SELF-TEST SECTION ===
Warning: device does not support Self-Test functions.

Sending command: "Execute SMART Extended self-test routine immediately in off-line mode".
(pass4:siisch2:0:0:0): SMART. ACB: b0 d4 02 4f c2 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(pass4:siisch2:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
(pass4:siisch2:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 04 (ABRT )
(pass4:siisch2:0:0:0): RES: 51 04 02 4f c2 40 00 00 00 00 00
Command "Execute SMART Extended self-test routine immediately in off-line mode" failed
```

that is the same for : ada4 , ada5

All the rest of the drives are fine and no error when running smartctl.

Does anyone have any ideas ?

Thanks.


----------

